# Just bought 2002 2500 Ram



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey guys, been a devoted GM guy my whole life, but after having so many problems with my last GMC I gave up and went to the Dodge dealer, and got a 2500 series Demo for a great price. Love the truck so far, rides a little rougher than the GM's but all in all I like it. Are there any problems that I should watch out for? I've got the 8 year 80,000 mile warranty but I still like to know what problems these trucks have had. Im planning on putting my 7.5 western Poly pro on it, any advice to plowing with it? Anything to watch out for? 

THANKS for any help!!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Give us some more details on the truck such as engine, trans, reg vs. quad cab. All in all the 2500 Ram is a good truck and will handle a 7.5 plow with ease. If you want to check on TSB's or recalls use this site http://dodgeram.info/tsb/index.html. If your truck is a diesel go here http://www.turbodieselregister.com/. That site also has alot of info regarding the entire truck in general so even if it's a gasser you will learn alot from browsing. Good luck with your new truck.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Forgot to mention its got the 5.9 in it, and its the quad cab short bed.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I had a 2001 just like yours and it was a good truck. The only real problem I had was the radiator needed to be replaced because it had a leak and that was under warranty. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

GMC99,congratulations! Good luck with your new truck. I was once a devoted tried and true Gm man myself, The thing that made me jump ship was peeling paint,3 of my GMs had this issue,and on all 3 accounts Gm didnt make good on it.Now I also buy Dodges.Mine have been great trucks,no trouble at all,much better than my GMs .


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Dodge Trucks.org is a good forum full of all kinds of info to mod that motor, quite easily, to yield better performance. The 46RE auto tranny is not the most bulletproof but with some care/attention it will last. I just wouldn't plow it hard though, unless you have it bulletproofed by a shop. That Ram's SFA is likely the reason for the ride difference from the Chevy. I didn't know DC offered an 8/80K warranty? If that motor starts pinging under heavy load, there was a TSB where they ****** the timing and you suffer some power loss. Skip that noise, and try the other mods first. Enjoy.


----------



## Shadowghost (Oct 31, 2002)

Dodge makes a good truck, you shouldnt have many problems. Good choice.


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

www.moparchat.com has some good info on the Rams also.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

sounds like you got a good truck. good luck with it.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Well I've put almost 10,000 miles on and haven't had a single problem yet! Lets hope it stays that way! Only thing I've noticed is that it sounds like a lifter is going bad, the pinging noise comes and goes, but is now getting more frequent, have to make an appointment with the dealer to have it checked before it snows!

THANKS for all your help


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

There's a TSB on the pinging for the 5.9. Unfortunately the fix is for the dealer to flash the PCM and it retards the timing = less power! Check everything else before they ****** the timing, if it should come to that. My former Ram had that done to it and the power loss affected my towing somewhat.

One word of advice: when ordering parts for your '02 2500 make [email protected] sure the parts geek knows full well you are not talking Next Gen Ram. Many parts catalogs/PC screens show the 2002 Ram as a Nest Gen. Too often I get that and it ends up as wrong parts! I find it easier to tell them '01 BR2500 Ram.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

You can read all kinds of info at the TDR website


----------

